# What size Box Blade/Scraper?



## SpartySteve (May 4, 2021)

Have a Kioti CS2210. Looking at King Cutter Box Blades. Can my unit handle a 6’ box or stick with a 4’?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

At least make sure it’s as wide as your rear tires. Seems to be a common mistake buying to narrow. Any wider might be to be to much not sure. Depends on the soil etc.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I agree...measure outside width of rear tires and get that size box blade. If you get a straight blade it will need to be wider as it loses width once you angle the blade and ya still need it to cover rear wheel.

So if a 5’ box covers the wheels then you may need a 6’ blade.


----------



## SpartySteve (May 4, 2021)

Makes sense! Thanks everyone!


----------

